

11 more reasons to leave the Bay Area - trojancd
http://geniusly.co/blog/11-reasons-to-leave-the-valley/

======
pastpartisan
love the perpetually rising real estate prices though

maybe live somewhere dirt cheap and keep your bay area home rented

~~~
trojancd
Let's call it Domestic Arbitrage, increase your net worth while living cheaper
elsewhere.

